# Yes, another one of those....



## NorthernDan (20 Sep 2020)

Hi guys
 Sorry to ask the question that has been asked 1000 times but I couldn't find anything on this specific light. looking to dip my toes back in the hobby with a small tank 60x40x40 before looking to get my dream Discus aquarium maybe next year. 
I've done plenty of planted tanks and marine over the years but I've always skimped/bottled going proper co2. This time I want to do it properly but still keeping on a tight budget. 

I've kinda planned the items I'm getting but keep going backwards and forwards regarding lighting.

Ive only got a max budget of £100. I originally thought I may get away with the Asta f20, seems cheap and pretty functional but at only 16w? I think, maybe it will struggle. The Chirhiros a series seems a popular choice too. I came across this https://m.fish-street.com/keyled-sg-series-wrgb-true-color-lighting any opinions? I've had good success going the cheap Chinese route previously but literally couldn't find a thing about this particular light. I was thinking the 50w version seemed a awful lot of bang for your buck.

I will be going the FE co2 route with probably a inline diffuser.

Thanks


----------



## NorthernDan (21 Sep 2020)

No more educated opinions on my Chinese light then? ha


----------



## alto (21 Sep 2020)

There not really any specifications listed on your link - so unless someone has experience with the specific light or brand ...

I found the lack of switch interesting 
(though that may be the English translation and light does have an ON/OFF button)

(Is there a branded controller recommended?)


----------



## NorthernDan (21 Sep 2020)

alto said:


> There not really any specifications listed on your link - so unless someone has experience with the specific light or brand ...
> 
> I found the lack of switch interesting
> (though that may be the English translation and light does have an ON/OFF button)
> ...



It doesn't seem to have a switch, I believe this is the controller you buy with it to act as dimmer/timer https://m.fish-street.com/coral-box-easy-pump-lighting-dimming-timer-controller
Thank you


----------



## dsandson (22 Sep 2020)

Yeah, thats a tricky one. Interesting find as well. I suppose it comes down to how comfortable you are taking a punt!

If the RGB spectrum isnt fantastic to your eye, then you could always sell it on on ebay.

Glad to see it has a clover-leaf power connector. Should be easy to find a replacement clover-leaf lead with UK plug, no chopping it off and rewiring a new plug! Also that mount is rather well built.

If you decided it was worth it then you could always do a product review for everyone here at UKAPS.


----------



## oreo57 (23 Sep 2020)

It should be called a RedGreenBlue White Green light AFAICT..
AS to 25W per board of 24 what look like pretty standard 5050 SMD diodes w/ 3 emitters per chip.. I'd have to measure it to believe it.
BUT it is more than possible nowadays..
Looks to be driven at a constant voltage so some of that wattage is resistor heating.
https://szyuanke.en.alibaba.com/pro...ed_chip_multicolor_smd_led_with_1w_2w_3w.html

Estimate of look and CRI from their posted spectrum.
Photos look a bit "bluer' than calculated..but I find that that does happen. 





The most important part is the quality of the diffuser plate in my opinion.


----------



## NorthernDan (23 Sep 2020)

oreo57 said:


> It should be called a RedGreenBlue White Green light AFAICT..
> AS to 25W per board of 24 what look like pretty standard 5050 SMD diodes w/ 3 emitters per chip.. I'd have to measure it to believe it.
> BUT it is more than possible nowadays..
> Looks to be driven at a constant voltage so some of that wattage is resistor heating.
> ...



Thanks for the detailed response mate. Just wish I was clued up enough to know what you are talking about Haha.
In layman's terms do you think it's worth a punt or stay clear?


----------



## oreo57 (23 Sep 2020)

NorthernDan said:


> Thanks for the detailed response mate. Just wish I was clued up enough to know what you are talking about Haha.
> In layman's terms do you think it's worth a punt or stay clear?


Well not into spending other people's money but except for a few minor things, some on a personal level I think you'll be fine with them and the timer/dimmer. If I understand the pricing it's a lot of bang for the buck.
Plants should do fine.
Color tone fits the psychological correct area on the spectrum chart.

Build is adequate
Fan may be/get noisy.
Oower supply may fail in a few years.
Standard stuff


----------



## Big G (23 Sep 2020)

Hello ND,

I’ve just rigged a 45cm tank with an Lumini Asta 20 Freshwater light.(I think that’s what you refer to?)

I asked for it as a gift following an article by Karen A Randall who's book , Sunken Gardens, I had just read.

It’s been sitting idle for about five months waiting for me to put it to use.

I would say that the materials used give it a sturdy feel. The gooseneck is stiff enough to hold the lamp without drooping but flexible enough to give a good range of adjustment. Of the reviews that I have read opinions are divided about it’s durability and safety in terms of electrical assembly. I cannot speak to that either way.

The bracket and retaining screw are a little basic but appear good enough. My only minor criticism here would be that if you wish to keep the bracket part that sits on the tank wall entirely dry it will not permit you to fill your tank to the brim, should you wish.

The in-line intensity adjustment is basic but seems fine. Set and forget, put it on a timer. I’ve got it set about half way which is drawing  about 12 watts according to my Meross smart plug timer.

I would guestimate that the colour temperature is around low to mid 6000 kelvin. I’m used to something a little bluer on my other tank so this feels just a fraction warmer to my eye.

I might look at this;



It’s not clear if this is per unit or for both. It can only be used as an indicator as there are so many variables. I could well believe that the 180 degree lense ( Lumini provide a 180 and an 80 degree I think)would provide 75 umols of PAR at 12 inches but from what height above the water line?  Is this with it at full blast? We simply don’t know. It’s bright but would doubt its offering 295 PAR at 8” with the focussed beam on it.

It basically a cheap version of a Kessel A80 Tuna Sun i.e. a single point source rather than a bar of LEDs, adjustable and produces a shimmering effect across the tank and walls around the tank. You either like that or you don’t, same as the colour temperature.......and about £200 less.

Bottom line, providing it works for a year or more and doesn’t fry me at about £40 I’ll be happy. I had a Nicrew 12 inch 24/7 on the tank before which put out 535 lumens for the same wattage and cost about the same. This is much brighter which is why I’ve dialled it back and reset the tank with 5h30m as my starting photoperiod.

A 60cm might just get covered by it with the 180  and set as high as the gooseneck will allow whilst attached to the tank . On my 45 its about right. Personally, with a 60cm I might be tempted to buy two and dial them right back. One is going to tail off outside of the centre quite rapidly. That’s the nature of this sort of light though.

I hope this helps you decide and just pm me if I can help answer anything else on the Asta.

All the best Bg


----------

